# '94 Kona Cinder Cone Build



## Mike A. (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks to everyone that helped me out on this build! You might have already seen my blog on it, but I know that can be a pain in the ass..."hey, go to my blog man!"....so here are the pics of the final build (and one of the start) 1994 Kona Cinder Cone - modded out with Paul Component horizontals, green metallic powder coat and the bad ass 650b Neo-Moto up front. (26'er in the aft). This beast runs like a champ...and loves the singletrack too. What a great project! Let's ride y'all!


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

very nice!! like the B-6er set up!


----------



## Wiewior (Aug 15, 2008)

awesome bike!


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Very nicely done!


----------



## AEC (Oct 8, 2009)

Thats awesome! Love the color.


----------



## Dan0930 (Oct 25, 2005)

Great looking build


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Should have went with disc brakes in the rear while the frame was being worked on, other than that very cool.


----------



## Drbbt (Jan 6, 2004)

Nice. You know, I kinda like the rear V with those dope Paul dropouts. You do most of your braking with the front anyway. In fact, I prefer the looks of a full v-brake setup on a single, although my current rig has discs. Either way, that is one sweet bike. Look forward to a ride report. Cheers!


----------



## Mike A. (Aug 16, 2010)

true statement sasquatch. but after the first and second ride, i can happily report it's the funnest ride i've had in years. my brain wanted to find some sort of shifter when i first started out...but 20 min into the ride, it felt like a bike i'd been on for years. the 650b is awesome up front.


----------



## Mike A. (Aug 16, 2010)

thanks for the cheers drbbt! it is one dope ride and the frame mods are freakin beautiful. not just the paul drops, but also some of the other mod work he did incl moving cable stays around, griding down some bike rack holes and filling with braze and finally removing the not so necessary cantilever bosses or whatever they are called on the surly fork. i have two rides in so far...and even more time just looking at the rig up close in admiration.


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

Thatsa nice


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

The chain needs more tension.

That's a cool bike man.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Wow, taking that bike from 0 to 100mph took vision, commitment and cash -- very nicely done.

THAT'S what a singlespeed oughta look like IMO.

--sParty


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

Really cool, and a bike that I'd love to ride - but then I've always had a soft spot for mid-'90's Konas :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike A. (Aug 16, 2010)

thanks y'all! yep, it took a few months to get all the details in place. at jackspade...yeah, i was wondering when someone was going to comment on the chain. i think my pic caught the chain at it's loose spot. more riding this weekend. at sparticus, singer of song - oh yeah - it took some cash, but i wanted to do it right and because it took about 3 months to complete, it was easy to "spread out the payments"!


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

That is, simply put, the most well executed bike I have seen on here IMO. No ditch that rear tire and you got the perfect bike. 

Seriously. I am extremely impressed. I just keep looking at it! HAHA


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

You've brought that project to an absolutely perfect close. Well done!


----------



## Mike A. (Aug 16, 2010)

OK - no more "kitchen pics"! From a ride today in the heart of Houston - Memorial Park. Great singletrack - fast, dry and fun. Also picked up a new Kenda Nevegal or whatever they call it. Nice tire. Dropped the Shimano freewheel and put on the White Ind....no more knocking sound. All good!


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Good to see it in a different habitat. I think youi'll like the Nev. I have the 650b Nevs and thought they were a pretty competent tire.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

A fine tribute to fine frame ...17 years young! Kudoz. Awesome project.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Just about perfect as far as ss goes.


----------



## Mike A. (Aug 16, 2010)

update : i think the bearings on my spot hub are shot. noisy under load and even when coasting. a loud knocking sound. i'm running a surly chain ring and w.i. freewheel. there's a considerable difference between the tight and loose spots on the chain. also the freewheel bobs up and down a tad during rotation. wondering if the tight / loose chain sections are tied to the chainring / chainring installation or the rear hub? also, will a chain with a wide variance between tight and loose wreak havoc on bearings? 

other than that...loving the ride. next up is a singular peregrine - suggested by umarth - or the the surly cross check.....


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Mike A. said:


> update : i think the bearings on my spot hub are shot. noisy under load and even when coasting. a loud knocking sound. i'm running a surly chain ring and w.i. freewheel. there's a considerable difference between the tight and loose spots on the chain. also the freewheel bobs up and down a tad during rotation. wondering if the tight / loose chain sections are tied to the chainring / chainring installation or the rear hub? also, will a chain with a wide variance between tight and loose wreak havoc on bearings?
> 
> other than that...loving the ride. next up is a singular peregrine - suggested by umarth - or the the surly cross check.....


Hmmm... if the tight spots are too tight, I s'pose this could lead to premature bearing wear. Personally I would certainly adjust my chain tension to be right at the tight, then "too" loose at the looser places. A chain isn't ever actually too loose unless its looseness causes it to fall off.

I always say if a chain is tight, it's too tight.

--sParty


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

You might need to get down and dirty in the hub. You might need some new bearings or maybe just an adjustment and a copious amount of grease. Either way, its a super easy job. Be glad that you have a freewheel hub. Easier to fix than one with an internal mechanism. 

Good luck!

Sheepo


----------



## alexcoupe (Feb 18, 2011)

Great clean look. I like it


----------



## misunderestimated (Apr 15, 2009)

Mike A. said:


> also the freewheel bobs up and down a tad during rotation.


Someone posted a vid of this with WI freewheel not too long ago. Prob a tolerance issue & nothing to worry about.

Did you alter the geometry of the fork or is it stock? (I'm new to the 650 conversion thing...)


----------

